# Anyone read chuck Liddells book?



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 10, 2016)

So when I first got into mma I read his book when I was about 12 and I liked it and just re read it lately and me god he's got an ego. Most of the stuff in the book in between the fights is him telling us how tough he is and how he's never afraid of anything. He told us about a fight he got into between 5 people and he fought them off using spinning back kicks head kicks jumping knees.....yeah okay chuck whatever you say. Another fight he got into he got in the side of the head and didnt even realise he'd been hit until someone told him...Im sorry but if you get hit in the head I don't care how tough you are you know it's happened even if it didnt hurt you know it happened and then his friend said wow you are tough...

Another fight he got into he beat up some guys who were yelling at him from his car he got out and beat them up then apparently years later a friend of his met those guys and they said to his friend "man there's a seriously badass wrestler around there"

I mean I love chuck liddel but that book honestly made me laugh with how much rubbish he talked In it. It seems like half biography half promo for himself.


----------



## Skullpunch (Jun 14, 2016)

So basically he copied and pasted "Inside the Lion's Den With Ken Shamrock" and put his own name in it?


----------



## Buka (Jun 14, 2016)

I haven't read it, so I don't have an opinion. But as Larry Bird said when some competitors talked some smack about him - "If you can play, you can woof. They can play so no problem."

Chuck could play.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 16, 2016)

Buka said:


> I haven't read it, so I don't have an opinion. But as Larry Bird said when some competitors talked some smack about him - "If you can play, you can woof. They can play so no problem."
> 
> Chuck could play.


Maybe but come on those stories are bs If you're going to write your story you shouldn't be making up stuff like that


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Maybe but come on those stories are bs If you're going to write your story you shouldn't be making up stuff like that


Probably. But Chucks kids needed new shoes


----------

